# falafel continues



## sanchoxavier (Aug 6, 2003)

Hello and thanks for writting!!!

About your questions, I'm in Puerto Rico and it's hot all year long. I do need permits and I'm getting them soon I hope. 

Competicion is almost nonexistent and Falafel is known by few. It is not sold like a pita sandwich on the streets, only in a couple restaurants. 

I also have a couple questions. I have read that I shouls soak the chick peas and not boil them but I have done it and they seem raw and still kind of hard. Is that the correct way???

Also, stuffings like cabage, it has to be cooked first or raw ???

Hope to hear from you, thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!!!

Xavier


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Hi sanchoxavier,

Traditionally you would not boil the chickpeas because they'll be fried.

They should be soaked and then coarsely ground in a food processor.

Cabbage would be raw for the crunch.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

There is a great posting on Egullet about cooking Lebanase food and if you scroll down (or do a control F and look for falafel a few times) you will find a very good recipe and clear instructions

lebanese food lesson - scroll down for falafel

by the way, here in New York City there are vendors who sell falafel on the street. Of course they need permits, but obviously there are carts manufactured for this purpose - you might want to try to contact a mobile vendors organization (do a google search) for suggestions.


----------



## marmalade (Sep 29, 2003)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 


Stop Tofu Abuse...Eat Foie Gras...


Love it, Tigerwoman!!!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thanks for the link about the Lebanese Kitchen,*Tigerwoman*


----------

